# OBS to Amazon Chime?



## thelastshaun (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm having trouble using OBS with Amazon Chime on Mac OS Catalina. 

I'm using OBS 26.1.2 and have enabled the Virtual Camera but OBS does not show up in the Amazon Chime webcam options.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## thelastshaun (Feb 14, 2021)

Hey there OBS folks,

Any developments on using OBS 26.1.2 with Amazon Chime?


----------



## SikaShep (May 19, 2021)

I was able to get OBS Virtual Camera to work with Chime with this method

In terminal, run:

```
sudo codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Amazon Chime.app"
```


----------



## John Har (Jul 30, 2022)

@SikaShep was partially correct.

The complete instructions are in the "Generic instructions to allow the DAL plugin" section here: https://obsproject.com/wiki/MacOS-Virtual-Camera-Compatibility-Guide

In Terminal, run:


```
Xcode-select --install
sudo codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Amazon Chime.app/"
sudo codesign --sign - "/Applications/Amazon Chime.app/"
```

The Xcode-select installation can take a few minutes.


----------



## SeanW (Oct 29, 2022)

Thank you for this thread.  

I already have Xcode installed.  Writing the last two lines from @John Har allowed Chime to utilize the virtual camera.  I am running a Mac Pro 2019 with macOS Monterey and OBS Studio 27.2.4.


----------

